# Teich übernommen und nun?



## MarkJ. (16. Apr. 2013)

Hallo mein Name ist Mark, bin 40 Jahre alt, hier zwar schon seit 2007 angemeldet habe mir auch schon einige interessante Tipps hier geholt die ich an unserem alten Teich umgesetzt habe.
Nun haben wir im November 2012 ein Haus von einem älteren Ehepaar übernommen, dort wurde vor einigen Jahren eine Teich angelegt, dieser war wohl nach dem Naturagart Pflanzenfiltersystem geplant aber das scheint wohl nicht richtig funktioniert zu haben. Daher hier nun die Infos zum Problemkind
Das Problem ist folgendes der Filtergraben ist total verschlammt, es befinden sich ca. 30 -50 cm Schlamm am Boden, die bisher eingesetzten Pumpen(15.000L u.20.000L) sind in  Körben im Filtergraben versenkt und fördern das Wasser über einen Wasserfall mit Bachlauf zurück in den Teich, meiner Vermutung nach saugen diese ja aber nur das "Oberflächenwasser" ab. Es erfolgt ja keine weitere Filterung mehr und ich glaube nicht, dass die vorhandenen Pflanzen den Schlamm verarbeiten können.
Im Teich selbst steht noch die Naturagart -Zielsaugtechnik an welcher ein Skimmer und 2 Rohre für die Bodenabsaugung abgeschlossen sind. In der Zielsaugtechnik ist eine 15.000l Pumpe platziert welche das Teichwasser in das Naturagart-Filterssystem leitet ,meiner Meinung nach ist die Pumpe aber über dimensioniert da das Wasser ständig über den vorhanden Schmutzablauf aus dem Filter läuft, der Filter wird im Moment täglich gereinigt.
Hinzu kommt noch das einige große __ Tannen unmittelbar hinter dem Filtergraben stehen, dadurch sammeln sich natürlich viele Tannennadeln und Zapfen im Filtergraben, was glaube ich auch nicht so förderlich oder?
Besetzt ist der Teich mit 8-10 Kois und einigen Orfen, bedingt durch das trübe Wasser sieht man die Fische sehr selten.
Ich habe am Wochenende zusätzlich meinen alten Oase Filter mit installiert um schon mal einen Teil des Schlamms aus dem Filtergraben zu entfernen, ich glaube aber ohne große Absaug und Reinigungsaktion wird das nichts.
Wenn es interessiert, ich versuche mal ein paar Fotos mit hoch zu laden und würde mich über antworten und Tipps freuen. 
Gruß Mark


----------



## California1 (16. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teich übernommen und nun?*

Hallo Mark,
ich glaube es ist am besten, wenn man den Schlamm mit einem Schlammsauger etc. herraussaugt.
Die __ Tannen sind natürlich nicht so gut. Welchen Filter von Oase hast du denn noch mit angeschlossen?
Es wäre gut wenn du ein paar Bilder machen könntest .

Lg


----------



## MarkJ. (16. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teich übernommen und nun?*

Hallo,
eigentlich war ich der Meinung ich hatte die Bilder hochgeladen, egal hier noch mal.
Bezüglich des Oase Filters, das ist mein alter Biotec 5, den ich noch von unserem alten Teich hatte.
Der ist zwar für hier vollkommen unter dimensioniert aber der kann erst mal mitlaufen.

Gruß Mark


----------



## Zacky (16. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teich übernommen und nun?*

Hallöle.

Wie Du selbst schon einschätzt, der Biotec 5 wird mit dem Teich überfordert sein und es nicht schaffen, den sauber zu bekommen bzw. sauber zu halten. Als erste Maßnahme würde ich die ganzen trockenen und abgestorbenen Pflanzen rings um den Teich zurückschneiden. Was da auf dem Wasser schwimmt, sind das Algen? Wenn ja, natürlich komplett runter keschern. Ein größerer Wasserwechsel in Etappen über die kommenden Wochen wäre ggf. angebracht um den Nährstoffüberschuss im Teich zu minimieren. Ist aber eine rein provisorische Lösung.

Da ich mich mit den NG-Prinzip nicht auskenne, kann ich dazu leider nix sagen, ob und wie das System wieder gereinigt oder rück-gespült werden kann. Den Schlamm im Teich selbst würde ich definitiv mit einem Schlammsauger raus holen. Auch wenn im Schlamm ganz viele Kleinstlebewesen vorhanden sein könnten, wird es auf Dauer nicht besser.

Wie das mit dem Filtergraben wird, werden Dir bestimmt noch andere User gute Ratschläge geben können, die mitr dem gelchen System arbeiten.

Später solltest Du dann die Möglichkeit einer Filtervergrößerung ggf. kostengünstige Selbstbauvariante ins Auge fassen.


----------



## MarkJ. (16. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teich übernommen und nun?*

Hallo,
wir haben am letzten Wochenende schon jede menge abgestorbenes Pflanzenmaterial entfernt, vorher war das ein Dschungel 
Gedanken über einen andere Filteranlage habe ich mir auch schon gemacht, der Platz für 2 IBC wäre da, da werde ich auch sicherlich im Laufe des Jahres etwas bauen.

Vielleicht nutzt ja hier noch einer da Naturagart System und kann mir sagen was der Vorbesitzer da falsch gemacht hat.

Gruß Mark


----------



## jolantha (16. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teich übernommen und nun?*

Hallo Mark ,
ist das ein Folienteich ??
Hab mir mal Dein album angesehen, das ist ja wirklich eine Schlammwüste !
Ich glaube, ich würde den Teich komplett leer machen, und erst mal eine Grundreinigung rein bringen. 
Die Fische würde ich in ein Hälterbecken umsetzen, und dann leerpumpen.
Bist Du sicher, daß es nur 30 000 Liter sind ??


----------



## MarkJ. (16. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teich übernommen und nun?*

Hallo Jolantha,
ja das ist ein Folienteich, die Liter Angabe ist vom Vorbesitzer, ich hatte eigentlich auch mehr geschätzt, mein Bauchgefühl lag bei 40 - 45.000L.
Ich werde es aber nach der Reinigung wissen mal sehen wann ich dazu komme.

Gruß Mark


----------



## California1 (16. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teich übernommen und nun?*

Hallo,
Ich stimme Jolantha zu, am besten ist es den Teich leer zu pumpen, gründlich zu reinigen und Mal sehen wie viel Liter es wircklich sind, damit du  die richtige Größe der Filteranlage bestimmen kannst. Mal sehen was im Wasser auf dem Grund alles so liegt ausser Schlamm?! 
Und immer schön weiter Bilder reinstellen, denn dann kann man sich das am besten vorstellen  Vielleicht auch Mal von den Fischen, die man dann besser sieht.

Lg


----------



## MarkJ. (17. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teich übernommen und nun?*

Hallo,

die Reinigung ist geplant und  ein passender Filter wird auch gebaut.
Im Moment muss ich die Reinigung noch etwas verschieben, das jährlich brütende Entenpaar ist gestern Nachmittag wieder eingetroffen und die will ich nach Möglichkeit nicht verjagen.

Gruß Mark


----------



## Zermalmer (18. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teich übernommen und nun?*

Hallo Mark,
auch wenn ich mit dem Naturagart Filtersystemen nicht auskenne...

Generell würde ich darauf Tippen, dass das mit dem Filtergraben und der Zielsaugtechnik schon funktionieren sollte, wenn denen das so dahin gebaut wurde.

Ich nehme sehr stark an, dass die Vorbesitzer nicht wussten bzw. es irgendwann nicht mehr geschafft haben, den Teich und Filtergraben zu pflegen und auf Grund des zusätzlichen Nadel und Zapfeneintrages, diesen sinnvoll zu reinigen.

Der Biotec5 ist natürlich eine kleine Hilfe... besser als nichts. Simpel, einfach zu handhaben und doch irgendwie effektiv (hab jahrelang einen hier am Teich gehabt)

Ich würde ein klein wenig anders an die Überholung des Teiches gehen und ihn eben nicht komplett ablassen.

Meine Gedanken dazu:

Generell hast du ja erstmal gut Pumpleistung zur Verfügung, wenn da nicht der ganze Schmodder wäre...

Da kann man Pumpen wie man will... wenn jeglicher Dreck aufgewirbelt wird, dann verstopft er erstmal das __ Filtersystem (egal ob mechanischer Filter oder halt den Filtergraben).

Wie die anderen auch schon geschrieben haben:Trockenes zurückschneiden, Wucherndes zurückschneiden oder auch mal eine Teil (vorsichtig) abstechen und entfernen, Algen abkeschern.

Ein Ansatz ist, wie einige schon zuvor geschrieben haben, der Schlammsauger.

Wichtig fände ich, dass Du von dem das Wasser nicht wieder in den Teich laufen lässt, sondern wirklich "saugen und weg damit".

Anschliessend mit frischem Wasser wieder nachfüllen.

Das das auf diesem Weg allerdings nicht sofort zu einem glasklaren Teich führt, sollte Dir klar sein.
Die Filter wirst Du sicher eine Weile noch öfter reinigen müssen.

Und ich denke, wenn der Großteil des Schmodders entfernt ist und die Pflanzen ein wenig "getrimmt" sind, dann könnte es auch wieder mit dem Ursprünglich eingebauten Filtersystem erstmal wieder funktionieren, ohne das man gleich was neues bauen muss.

Durch die hohen Bäume ist (neben dem Biomaterialeintrag) auch zu bedenken, dass der Teich immer sehr schattig ist und somit alle Pflanzen schon einen kleinen Tick später durchstarten, wie bei einem Teich, der mehr Sonne abbgekommt.

Und bevor ich nun noch weiter 'rumspinne' soll das erstmal langen


----------



## MarkJ. (18. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teich übernommen und nun?*

Hallo Andreas,

da ich das brütende Entenpärchen, im Moment nicht zu stark  stören möchte, habe ich gestern das Verbindungsrohr zwischen Teich und Filtergraben auf einer Seite mit einem passenden Stopfen verschlossen.

Am Teich laufen seit gestern Abend ein Biotec30 ( Leihgabe eines Bekannten) und der Naturagart Langzeitfilter, dieser soll für Teiche bis 50m³ ausgelegt sein.

Die Algen halten sich noch in grenzen und werden täglich ab gekeschert, die Schwimmpflanzen ( __ Wasserlinsen) habe ich etwas reduziert und teilweise auf den Filtergraben verbannt.
 Der Filtergraben wird derzeit vom Biotec 5 umgewälzt und schon mal grob gereinigt bis die __ Enten wieder weg sind auch habe ich eine __ Frösche und __ Kröten gesehen die hier Hochzeitfeiern.
Die möchte ich erst mal nicht weiter stören
Ich habe auch Gestern noch Kontakt zu Naturagart aufgenommen und denen das Problem geschildert sowie Fotos gemailt, dort möchte man sich anhand der Planungsunterlagen und den aktuellen ist zustand mal ein Bild machen und schauen ob der Vorbesitzer beim anlegen des Teiches korrekt gearbeitet hat oder ob sich dort Fehler eingeschlichen haben. Mal abwarten, es wird in den nächsten Tagen und Wochen bestimmt noch einiges passieren und sicherlich werde ich darüber hier berichten.

Alternativ zum Filtergraben plane ich derzeit einen Eigenbaufilter auf Basis 2 IBC 1000l Tanks, diese kann ich hinterm Bachlauf / Wasserfall platzieren, dazu kommen bestimmt meinerseits auch noch Fragen, im Moment schaue ich mir dazu hier schon die Bauberichte und Threads im Technikbereich an.
Aber das soll erstmal wieder reichen.

Gruß Mark


----------

